# Peekab0o's Makeup Collection!!! 06.29.08



## peek_a_b0o (Jun 30, 2008)

Ive Been Collecting Since Feb of 2008, Though I have used M.A.C since 05 (High School)

First M.A.C Product:
    Goldmine ES, Swimming ES, MAC Studio Fix Powder NC 44 (I no longer use this because it broke me out ): )



So without further adieu...Heres my collection so far!

(Not including future collections releasing this year >.<)






Top L-R 2x M.A.C 150, Loew Cornell 1", Loew Cornell  3/4", Coastal Scents Synthetic Angled Brush, M.A.C 168, M.A.C 190, M.A.C 168, CS Flat Bronzer Brush, Floquil F405, random Shadow Brushes
Middle L-R Loew Cornell x3 3/8", 1/4", 1/2", M.A.C x4 239, CS Pink Oval Shader, CS large Chisel Fluff, M.A.C x2 242, M.A.C 194, M.A.C 266, M.A.C 263 M.A.C 275, M.A.C 219, CS Crease Brush pink, M.A.C 217, M.A.C 224, M.A.C 222, CS Pink Oval Brush x2, M.A.C 227, M.A.C 316
Bottom L-R M.A.C 182, M.A.C 183





(Clockwise) S/S "Bone Beige/Emphasize", S/S "Lightsweep/Shadester", MSF Nat "Med Dark", Mega Glow 





(Clockwise) Minerlized Foundation, NYC Translucent, VS "Pink", VS "Very Sexy"





Top L-R Springsheen, Peach Twist, Peachykeen, 
Bottom L-R Trace Gold, Sunbasque, Margin





Top L-R Peaches, Melba, Cantaloupe,
Bottom L-R  Pinch 'O Peach, Pinch Me, Devil





(Top) Joyous (Bottom) Eversun





(clockwise) Joyous, Maidenchant, Lune, X-Rocks, Spaced Out





(clockwise) PF "Pink Glow, "Baked Ginger", "Baked Berry", "Baked Cocoa", Island Girl Translucent Powder "Oahu Magic, Island Girl Translucent Powder "Molokai Dream, PF Mosiac Bronzer "Retro Glow"





(L-R) Milani Press Powder "Golden, Mineralize Satin Finish "NC44", SFF "NC42, Smashbox Photo Finish Light, Mac Prep+Prime, Dream Matte Mousse "caramel dark"





(L-R) Za #23, Za(Dont know number)





(Clockwise) Alpha Girl, Smooth Harmony, Belightful, Bronze, Mellowrave, Hullaballoo





(Clockwise) Naked you, Shimpagne, New Vegas, Gold Spill, Light Flush, Shooting Star, Warmed Global Glow





Top-Blanc Type, retrospeck, Honey Lust, Tempting, Milani Shadow
Middle-Milani Shadow, Milani Shadow, Amber Lights, Espresso, Milani Shadow
Bottom-Bamboo, Dazzleray PP, Woodwinked, Milani Rich Chocolate, Carbon





Top L-R NYX, Jewl Blue, Warm Chill, Gulf Stream, Blu-Noir
Middle L-R NYX, Cool Heat, Shimmermoss, Parrott
Bottom L-R NYX, NYX, Aquadisiac, Blue Flame





Top L-R Gesso, Milani "Garden Mist", ?
Middle L-R Goldmine, Swimming, Milani "Antiqued Gold"
Bottom L-R Pagan, Humid





(Clockwise) Black Ore, Scatterrays, Sunpower, Bronzescape





(Clockwise) Sea Myth, Mancatcher, Aquavert, Waternymph, Claire De Lune, Firespot, Haunting, Nile, Pagan





(Clockwise) Nanogold, Femme-Fi, Evening Aura, Expensive Pink, Time & Space, Magnetic Fields,
Dark Edge, Rich Flesh, Remotely Grey, Neutral Pink, Modest Tone





(Clockwise) Solar White, Cool Heat, Blue Flame, Climate Blue, Parrott, War, Chill, Gulf Stream





L-R Lancome Quad (Creme Luster, Nutmeg, Mochachinno, Backstage pass)
Self Made Electra, Knight Divine, Bottom Left Pandamonium, Right is Black Tied
Solar White Depotted





Lancome Quads/Duos





Random Depotted Shadows, Brow Shader





NYX Depotted trios





My Only Full Sized Pigments  Fuchsia, Violet, Golden Olive





Pigment Samples





Dress Camp Pallette, Too Fab LS, She Gold LG, Fashion LG





Heatherette Trio 1 & 2





Random filled jars (Includes Depotted LS, MSF Naked you Broken, Shimmer Powders etc)





(Clockwise) Soft Ochre, Rollickin, Rubenesque, Delphic FL, Blacktrack FL, Quite Natural





Random Liners, Mascaras, Concealers





Random Tools, Sharpeners, Eye Lashes, Sponges





MAC Glosses (they are all nudes!!! >.<)





Random Lip products





MAC Lipsticks (Theyre all Nudes TOO!!! >.<)





Top to Bottom UDPP, TF Eye shadow Ins., Gilded White PP, Brow Finisher "clear", NYX Espresso





Empty Pallettes ready for more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








L-R Turquatic perfume, Turquatic Heat Perfume, Fix +


What my Collection consisted of just as of March 2008

























Thanx for looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)​


----------



## bellaconnie80 (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## hooxxknew (Jun 30, 2008)

youve got to be kidding me. thats alot for just a couple of months,,, congrats!!


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 30, 2008)

wow nice collection! love the blushes! and also what are in those mac jars? samples? the ones in the picture on top of your paintpots and fluidlines


----------



## Brittni (Jun 30, 2008)

Your brush set is amazing!


----------



## FantaZ (Jun 30, 2008)

Geez! That's a lot!  Where do you get your Milani and NYX?  Are you preparing for Nordies collection? I can't wait!!!


----------



## peek_a_b0o (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FantaZ* 

 
_Geez! That's a lot! Where do you get your Milani and NYX? Are you preparing for Nordies collection? I can't wait!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I get mine at Longs here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And yes Imma bout to be broke for the July Collections. (All marked in my calendar BTW hehehe)


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## frappelattes (Jun 30, 2008)

Soo jealous of your brush collection!!


----------



## geeko (Jun 30, 2008)

very nice collection


----------



## n_c (Jun 30, 2008)

Wow nice collection!


----------



## nunu (Jun 30, 2008)

i love your collection!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 30, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 30, 2008)

WOW!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



what are the names of your mac lipsticks?


----------



## elmo1026 (Jul 1, 2008)

WOW,

I am so jealous of your collection. I was wondering if you could do a swatch of devil blush for me i was wanted to try it but i never got to see it in person.


----------



## nocturnellejoy (Jul 1, 2008)

Let's be bestfriends.


----------



## peek_a_b0o (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmo1026* 

 
_WOW,

I am so jealous of your collection. I was wondering if you could do a swatch of devil blush for me i was wanted to try it but i never got to see it in person._

 
I will as soon as I get a pic of it in better lighting hun!!!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 1, 2008)

wow, nice collection!


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 1, 2008)

Omg! That's so much for a collection that started in February. Great collection so far!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 1, 2008)

wow great collection i love all of them <3


----------



## mslitta (Jul 1, 2008)

You have a fantastic collection.


----------



## pinkvanilla (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice collection there, it's huge for a couple of months of collecting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love your whole collection, but your brush collection is just amazing!


----------



## peek_a_b0o (Jul 10, 2008)

Heehe thanks hun!!


----------



## melliquor (Jul 10, 2008)

Great collection.


----------



## lovingtarepanda (Jul 13, 2008)

wow~ amazing collection! im soo jealous!


----------



## xokolat (Jul 14, 2008)

i love all


----------



## peek_a_b0o (Jul 20, 2008)

Urgh!!!!!! I ordered online on the 7th it was delivered at my house on the 11th, and someone stole it. It wasnt there when I got home. Contacted MAC and they sent a one time coutesy replacement shippment, for normally they wait till the claim is complete. Still havent received it yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe tommorow Ill be able to update if it comes in :\


----------



## peek_a_b0o (Jul 30, 2008)

Will update for I received my recent box day


----------



## emeraldjewels (Aug 6, 2008)

Great Collection, i'm very jealous of you palettes =)


----------



## orkira (Dec 8, 2008)

I am in love with your eyeshadow collection.  Wow!!!


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 27, 2008)

Love this collection!


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 27, 2008)

very nice! thanks for sharing


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 29, 2009)




----------



## tennischic09 (Mar 27, 2010)

to the first commet... ditto. nice nice NICE collection!


----------

